# Best & worst haircare products you bought lately?



## magosienne (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*The best : NodÃ© by Bioderma*





Neutral shampoo, so gentle even people with special medications can use it.

i love it. It's a shampoo a hairdresser told me to try once, and it remains to this day the best advice i received in a hair salon. No more dandruffs or irritated scalp, all i need to do after shampooing is apply a little something on my dry lengths. I stopped using it for a while in the hopes of finding a good volumising shampoo, but after multiple shampoos with more or less success, i decided to give this one another go. I forgot how shiny and healthy looking my hair could be with this one, and no more switching.

*The Worst : Soin sublimateur jour by Kerastaze / daily repleneshing beauty cream*





Leave-in conditioner that acts more like a heat and overall hair protectant than a true care for dry ends. It does not make your hair extra greasy, even with a ton of product, but it doesn't bring much moisture to fragile, dry ends, it just covers them.

I wonder why i keep trying products from this brand, although very good in the beginning they just don't hold up to their promises on the long term.

I wonder why hairdressers keep swearing by this brand to the point of obliteration of all others, when it isn't worth its pricetag.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 15, 2011)

Best:

_Organix_ Renewing _Moroccan Argan_ Penetrating _Oil_





I had been using Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide for years until I tried this.  Works sooooo much better and is cheaper too!!!!!!!  It makes my long, dry hair silky smooth.  I give it a strong A rating 






Worst:

_Infusium 23 Leave-In_ Treatment    

   Really bummed about this.  I need a good leave in treatment and this is NOT the one.  I feel no difference after I put it in my towel dried hair.  My hair is still just as dry looking and almost frizzy once I'm done drying it.  Thank goodness I have the Argan Oil to save the day!!!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

Worst:

My expectations were high for this given its reputation.  But I was utterly disappointed.  Didnt do squat.

Frizz-EaseÂ®Straight FixationÂ® Smoothing CrÃ¨me





Best:  Short Sexy Hair - Hard Up!! The BEST for those with short thick hair.  This styling product STICKS and lasts forever... and all you need is a dime size amount.  For realz!!!  In addition to its durability - it doesnt flake.  Unless of course, you're like my son who doesnt listen to his mother and uses half the tube then runs his fingers through his hair half way thru the day and wonders why there's white dust all over?!  But after that - he learned his lesson and only uses the smallest amount necessary for all day hold.


----------



## cara-s (Apr 17, 2011)

Best shampoo and conditioner... ever!

Yes to Carrots Shampoo and Conditioner: seriously makes my hair feel so moisturized and bouncy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Music97 (Apr 17, 2011)

BEST!!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the Organix shampoo and conditior so far I tried vanilla, coconut, pomagranite and I want to eat them all lol!!

I also just got the CHI Silk Infuser and some Argan oil and Moroccan oil this stuff is Amazing.

For dyed hair I have always been a fan of AG's products they smell great and really keep my color fresh looking!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cosmetic Flo (Apr 19, 2011)

I go through shampoo like chocolate cake, so buying awesome salon products is a once in a while thing for me.

The most recent drug store shampoo I picked up that I loved is Aveeno Active Naturals Nourish + Revitalize Shampoo

My hair felt brand new AND it smelled fantastic!


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber204* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Organix shampoo and conditior so far I tried vanilla, coconut, pomagranite and I want to eat them all lol!!
> 
> ...


Organix makes a Moroccan Argan Oil so since you already love the brand, you should give it a shot!  I'm in LUV with mine


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *cara-s* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best shampoo and conditioner... ever!
> 
> Yes to Carrots Shampoo and Conditioner: seriously makes my hair feel so moisturized and bouncy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I've seen these at Target and always wondered if they were any good.  I'll have to try this out!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 19, 2011)

Hands down, Morrocan Argan Oil.  I love this stuff.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hands down, Morrocan Argan Oil.  I love this stuff.






  I don't go a day without using it!!!!!!


----------



## spauno (Apr 20, 2011)

I always use herbal products to take care of my hair. These herbal products have no side effects.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 20, 2011)

Two item I'll never buy again Samy 0 calorie hairspray and Garnier fructis hairspray!

Best item John Frieda secret weapon creme.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

BEST 

Moroccan oil 

It does wonders with my hair this product will be perfect for summer since I will be swimming in the sea 24/7 and my hair will get damamged from the sea and sun combo like very year. 

The product is not greasy and you really need a tiny bit.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been using these products for two weeks now and I have to say Im pretty impressed.

The shampoo doesnt lather like typical shampoos but I like the feel and texture of the application.  Its a light lather that rinses off easily.

The conditioning masque is amazing.  I love the bounce in my hair.

The treatment is my frizz free dream come true.  The product is a thick gel that applies effortlessly.  It does exactly what it claims.  My drying time is shorter, my hair is bone straight, the frizz is gone and the feel is smooth.

I have naturally coarse thick black hair.  It is very hard for me to find a product that I thoroughly enjoy and like enough to promote.  So for a product that I have used for only two weeks - I highly recommend it.

It is on the pricier side and it doesn't have a great perfume type smell - so if you're looking for a potent smell that will stick in your hair - you wont get it from here.


----------



## xNadia (Apr 27, 2011)

Best for me :: Ion Hard Water Shampoo/Conditioner 





** I recently discovered Sally's Beauty Supply (lol) and I've been using this shampoo/conditioner a few weeks now. It's 100% Vegan, SO very reasonably priced ($8.99 for 1 liter), and I'm impressed that my hair feels great, feels clean, smells great, isn't as frizzy and feels like it stays clean and more manageable for a long time, unlike a lot of dept. shampoos/conditioners. 

I also suggest kiss my face whenever shampoo/conditioner 





Worst for me :: Organix Shampoo/Conditioner*





** I see a lot of you actually prefer it, but it just kind of weighed my hair down and didn't work for me at all. While applying the conditioner, it seemed to not "apply" well to my hair, like I needed a lot for it to feel like I had put it on in hair. I hope that makes sense! lol For the first day or two using it, it made my hair soft, but after that it didn't do anything.

(I shampoo/conditioner once every two or three days)


----------



## Citlalli88 (May 22, 2011)

The best 2 products I purchased recently are the Joico Color Endure Shampoo which I find is not harsh and when rinsing out I can already feel my hair soft and Avanti Silicon Mix Treatment. I love this treatment, it leaves my hair super soft and very shiny. &lt;3 











The not so great product I purchased recently is Mill Creek Jojoba Shampoo. I was wanting to go natural, and when I read the ingredients I was really looking forward to trying it since I have dry hair and it contains oils and no sulfates, but it dried out my scalp and hair.


----------

